# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Teuta-Mbreteresha Ilire

## white-knight

Teuta mekembesoi te shoqin,Agronin, ne vitin 231 p.e.s. Duke qene gruaja e pare dhe tutore (kujdestare),njerka e Pinit,birit te rritur te Agronit (qe e kishte me gruan e dyte-Triteuten),ajo u vu ne krye te shtetit ilir e te ushtrise,duke mbreteruar e komanduar ne vitet 230-228 p.e.s.
Teuta ishte nje personalitet me ze ne historine e Ilirise,pas Bardhylit e Glaukias,Klitit e Agronit.Jane vetem tre vjet sundimi,por vepra dhe lavdia e kesaj gruaje ka triumfuar ne shekuj.Per kohen qe udhehoqi ajo rivalizoiperandorine dhe perandoret e medhenj romake. Vertete Teuta e mori drejtimin e shtetit ne nje periudhe te lulezuar,por do te duhej edhe mendja dhe dora e saj e sigurt per ta ruajtur dhe per ta cuar me perpara kete zhvillim. Ajo vijoi me planet dhe synimet e Agronit.Perforcoi me tej rendin shteteror,duke i dhene perparesi pushtetit qendror.U dha impuls te ri zhvillimit ekonomiko-kulturor te qyteteve,si baze themelore per nje stabilitet dhe fuqizim ne fushen ushtarake.U be kujdes qe te mos cenoheshin kufijte e meparshem te mbreterise (qe shtriheshin nga Vjosa ne Naron,pervec Durresit,Apollonise dhe Lezhes,qe ende mbaheshin si koloni nga romaket). Vemendjen kryesore ia kushtroi ushtrise dhe,sidomos,flotes se fuqishme detare,jo me te vogel sesa ajo para saj.Dhe per kete Teuta urdheroi : "Prijesit ta quanin si armike gjithe anedetjen".Keshtu,liburnet e flotes ilire benin ligjin ne Adriatik.Nje shtet i qendrueshem dhe me pretendimet e veta te drejta,me nje fuqi detare qe sfidonte deri ne hyrje te Mesdheut,nuk mund te pranohej,qofte edhe ne heshtje,nga shtetet qe e kufizonin Ilirine. Teuta,si nje grua e zgjuar qe nuhaste se c'ngjiste rreth e qark,i parandjente rreziqet.Prandaj,ndermori dhe realizoi nje veprimtari te gjithaneshme politike,ushtarake e diplomatike.Ajo u perpoq per te afruar aleate (sic ishte formimi i marredhenieve me Maqedonine) per te perballuar opoziten e brendshme dhe kercenimet e jashtme.Nderkohe edhe strategjikisht,ajo punoi per te zbutur armiqesite e mbreterve te vecuar dhe,pergjithesisht, per te shuar rivalitetet e grupeve shoqerore te aramatosura brenda mbreterise.Me kete vije dinamike dhe elastike,mbreteresha-stratege e rriti prestigjin,shendoshi pozita ne gadishull e Adriatik dhe pergatiti terrenin e opinionin per hapa dhe aksione te reja. Per te ndaluar marrjen e territoreve te Ilirise dhe tkurrjen e shtetit ilit ne nje hapesire te cunguar,Teuta e shkallezoi fushaten ushtarake.Me shpine te sigurte dhe krahun lindor aleat,ajo u vu ne krye te ekspedites se dyte ushtarake ilire (230 p.e.s.) kunder Lidhjes Epirote ne jug si rreziku me imediat.Ajo frymezoi dhe komandoi me sukses ushtrine e floten.Kryeqyteti epirot,Foinika (Finiqi i sotem),qe dallohej si me i pasuri midis qyteteve te Epirit,ra ne duart e ushtrise ilire.Republika e Epirit u mund politikisht dhe ushtarakisht,sepse nga pikepamja strategjike u izolua dhe u mbajt e shkeputur nga Maqedonia.Epiri,me pas,braktisi aleatet,etolet dhe u lidh me mbreterine e Teutes. Pasi theu frontin kryesor,mbreteresha i shpernguli forcat dhe zmbrapsi mesymjen e ushtrise dardane nga Lindja,aleatit te dyte te Epirit,te cilet llogarisnin me egoizem se mund te mashtronin "gruan-stratege",duke e futur ne gogtije ne dy fronte.Mirepo,Teuta u tregua me e shkathet.Ajo perfundoi armepushimin me epirotet,ku siguroi njeheresh nje aleance me ta kunder ahejve dhe etoleve,duke zbutur rrezikun dardan.Me keto fitore ushtarake te rendesishme dhe disa aleanca ushtarake te njekoheshme,si psh. edhe me Lidhjen Arkanane,ajo e shtriu sundimin ne trojet etnike, duke vendosur nje kufi te drejteperdrejte te shtetit te saj me ate te botes greke.

I ktheu vemendjen dhe fuqite ne Perendim,drejt qyteteve bregdetare qe te largonte kercenimin me te madh (pranine romake).Keshtu,ne pranveren e vitit 229 ndertoi anije te tjera dhe i dergoi ne viset e Hellades (Greqise).Pjesa me e madhe u nisen per ne Korkyre,kurse te tjerat qendruan ne limanin e Epidamnit gjoja per furnizim,por ne fakt,per ta marre ate me dredhi. Banoret e besuan,vecse kur pane kapjen e mureve te qytetit vrapuan dhe luftuan derisa i debuan detaret e Teutes.Atehere,kjo priti derisa erdhi ne ndihme flota e Etolise dhe e Akaise,te cilat,se bashku,i dolen perpara flotes ilire.Beteja u zhvillua ne afersi te ishullit Paksos.Ketu detaret ilire u versulen me anijet e tyre te lidhura nga kater dhe u perleshen me armiqte.Kundershtaret,te futur ne mes te sqepave te anijeve te lidhura bashke mezi leviznin,derisa ne saje te shpejtesise ne te lundruar dhe te nje ere te favorshme,u larguan.Pra,grupimi detar grek u shpartallua.Ishulli me rendesi strategjike ne detin Jon (qe mbyllte hyrje-daljet ne Mesdhe-Adriatik e anasjelltas),ra ne zoterimin e Teutes se Ilirise. Ne planin diplomatik e ne fushen ushtarake, Teuta u be shpejt objekt interesimi dhe diskutimi ne shtetet perreth,posacerisht ne Rome,ambicia e se ciles tashme ishte hedhur ne Lindje.A mund ta duronte perandoria e re dhe e madhe mesdhetare rivalitetin e diplomacise se nje gruaje?Kjo do te ishte nje fyerje per superfuqine e asaj kohe.Qe te thyente epersine e flotes ilire,te fuste ne kontroll Adriatikun dhe te dobesonte Mbreterine Ilire,senati romak nisi nje aksion te bashkerenduar politiko-diplomatik,te shoqeruar me provokime ushtarake.Keshtu,kur disa anije romake u sulmuan ne Adriatik nga anije ilire dhe disa tregtare italike u preken nga iliret ne Foinike,Roma nisi dy delegate (Gain e L. Korongain) ne Shkoder, te cilet i kerkuan Teutes te nderpriste sulmet ne det.Si diplomate,ajo premtoi se do te kujdesej qe romaket te mos pesonin ndonje padrejtesi ne detin e perbashket,por nuk mund te ndalonte lundrimin privat te nenshtetasve jashte Ilirise.Delegati me i ri,qe s'i pershtatej kohes,guxoi: "Romaket,o Teute kane nje zakon shume te mire qe padrejtesite private i ndjekin publikisht dhe i ndihmojne atyre qe demtohen padrejtesisht.Dhe do te perpiqemi qe per se shpejti te te detyrojme qe te ndreqesh zakonet mbreterore te ilireve".Teuta u fye dhe u ndez aq shume,sa coi qe ta vrisnin delegatin kercenues.Duke mos qene te mesuar ne ate epoke me pranine e grave si mbreteruese dhe per rolin e strategut (sic ishte rasti me Teutes e Ilirise),ate e portretizojne nje sundimtare krenare nga natyra si grua dhe nga fuqia si shtet,por me dobesi (frike dhe paqendrueshmeri) posa merrte vesh kercenimet romake per lufte.Por,ta,shtojne se po ajo grua,porsa shihte se rreziku ende nuk ishte afruar,i perbuzte dhe dergonte ushtri atje ku donte.Atehere del se kjo mbretereshe-stratege ilire qendronte ne lartesine e strategeve te kohes,te cilet dine te cmojne situata e te shfrytezojne rrethanat.Atehere,Romes i duhej nje shkak.Ky u "gjet" shpejt te "pirateria",e posacerisht te "vrasja" nga Teuta e ambasadorit romak,qe kthehej ne Rome.Teuta perdoi mjaft taktika kundervenie dhe njeheresh toleruese per ta perkedhelur senatin e Romes,qe te menjanonte nje konflikt te armatosur me te.Ajo paralel mori masa te rendesishme per t'i paraprire cdo mundesie,duke angazhuar ushtrine dhe floten per mbrojtjen e vijes bregdetare duke bllokuar bregdetin.

Romaket,me rreth 20 mije veta dhe 200 anije,lundruan ne dy drejtime dhe zbarkuan ne tre rajone: ne Korfuz,ne Apoloni dhe ne Durres. Flota ilire u ndesh me kundershtarin epersor,realizoi beteja te vogla dhe u shkaktoi humbje te cilat romaket nuk i prisnin.Por fati i Luftes se Pare iliro-romake (229-228 p.e.s.) nuk u percaktua nga veprimet luftarake,sic ndosh rregullisht,por nga disa shkaqe te prejardhura..Tre qytetet bregdetare ilire te permendura me sundimtare romake ishin thike ne shpine per te.Komandanti i saj ne Korfuz,Dhimiter Fari,i predispozuar per t'i zene frontin Teutes,ua dorezoi vete floten ilire dhe ishullin romakeve.Ushtria romake ndeshi ne rezistence kryesisht ne viset e ardianeve,sodomos ne qytetin Nutria (qytet ilir ne qytetin e Dalmatise),ku pesoi humbje te renda.Kjo ndeshje e pjeshsme nuk mund ta permbyste situaten e pergjithshme luftarake,qe po anonte nga romaket. Teuta e drejtoi shtetin dhe ushtrine ne lufte per afro 6 muaj,por duke qene objektive se ishte dobesuar nga tradhetite e brendshme,e mbetur pa fuqine ushtarako-detare dhe pa perkrahje nga fqinji lindor,u terhoq me forcat e pakta ne qytetin e fortifikuar te Ruzonit. Ne pranveren e vitit 228,mbreteresha ilire dergoi perfaqesuesit e saj ne Rome.Gjate bisedimeve u manovrua me disa leshime,por ne fund nuk iu shmang shtrengates se nenshtrimit me senatin,te nje paqeje me kushte shume te renda.Sipas saj "Mbreteria e Ilirise u detyrua te hiqte dore nga viset jugore,te mos prekte me tre qytetet bregdetare (Lezhen,Durresin,Apolonine),t'i paguante Romes nje tribut vjetor,te njihte sundimtar ne viset veriore Dhimiter Farin dhe mos i lejonte te lundronin ne Adriatikun e poshtem,ne jug te Lezhes,me teper se dy anije te armatosura se bashku".Ne historine e marredhenieve shteterore-ushtarake iliro-romake keto ishin ta parat marreveshje dhe traktate. Por keto kufizime,me permbajtjen e nje bllokade detare,e dobesuan me tej Mbreterine Ilire,sidomos ushtarakisht,si nje fuqi e madhe tokesore dhe detare qe kishte qene.Roma fitoi epersine mbi Adriatik.Iliria u kthye e tera ne province romake.Pas kesaj paqe,ushtrite romake u larguan. Teuta hoqi dore nga pushteti mbreteror dhe ate e mori Dh.Fari.Nga kjo kohe del nga skena politiko-ushtarake.Per sa kohe qe mbreteroi e komandoi,ajo luajti nje rol te rendesishem historik ne bashkimin dhe konsolidimin politiko-shteteror,ne perparimin ekonomiko-kulturor dhe ne fuqishmerine ushtarake te Ilirise.

----------


## Kreksi

Edhepse ky postim askundi nuk citohet  si  burim i ndonje autori  apo libri ka shumë mangesi. Se paku duhej te leshohej si një sprov e re e e figurave te njohura shqiptare nga Fjalori Enciklopedikë Shqiptar i botimit te vitit 1985 si rrjedhe e ketij shkrimi qe injoron krejtesishte mundin e autorit.
Ky shkrim pra eshte pakez me i persosur ne krahasim me te dhenat e meparshme enciklopedike edhepse mungojne shume burime te autorve  te kesj kohe, mungon edhe spjegimi kyq qe vetem kalimthi kapercehet ne rastin ne mes dardaneve dhe ilirve, mungon ky spjegim per lexuesin qe asgjë nuk do kuptoje perse dardant te versuleshin kunder ilirve, cili ishte shkaku i ketij manevrimi politikë romakë qe ushtronte mbi iliret qe ti perqaje mes veti. Mungojne pra shume e shume spjegime edhe pse teksti eshtë i shkruar pa gabime gjuhesore e ne menyre te perfilelt akademike  por mjerishte pa emer te autorit,  nuk e di pse, huazimet e perkthimeve njera mbi tjetren qojne nganjehere deri ketu tek mos kujdesja e rrefimit te një ngjarje historike qe po te kishte marrur edhe me shumë kujdes autori i ketij teksti ndoshta do ia arrinte qellimit qe te nxirrte ne dritë edeh gjurme tjera rrethë ketyre tri viteve te sundimit te regjentes Teuta.
Mirepo siç e kemi tradite neve, nuk qajmi shumë hallin qe te shkojmi edhe metej  per te zbuluar arsyet e humbjes  se mbretrise ilire ndaj romakve ne shkojmi e  izolohemi vete duke u mbeshtjellur rrethe një personaliteti qe me disa fraza terthore autori i ketij teksti nxjerre faktin se pakujdesija apo mos pergjegjesia e Teutes ndaj kerkesave romake  dhe sidomos vrasja e ambasadorve ne nje kurthe tinzake  derisa keta ktheheheshine per ne Romë, Teuta  fshiu te gjitha shpresat e një marrveshje iliro-romake.
Kujt i sherbeu  më se shumti ky incident i ambasadorve  qe ndodhi ne detin Mare Nostrum(Adriatikë me vonë...) ? 
kuptohet se romakve, ata mezi pritnin një incident te tillë per te filluar Imperializmin romakë qe filloi ketu mu ne iliri e perfundoi ne spanjë derisa Hanibali ne anen tjeter mundohej se koti qe ta zhduki qysh ne veze  zhvillimimin e nje perandorije te tillë. 
Prandaj me një fjalë si pefundim mund te themi se pirateria ilire u bë edhe si shkas   i imperializmit romakë ne tere mesdheun.

----------


## white-knight

> Edhepse ky postim askundi nuk citohet  si  burim i ndonje autori  apo libri ka shumë mangesi


Burimi eshte ketu.Lapsus i i imi megjithse as atje nuk ka autor.

----------


## alibaba

> Prandaj me një fjalë si pefundim mund te themi se pirateria ilire u bë edhe si shkas i imperializmit romakë ne tere mesdheun.


Lexo pak diçka për historinë romake, më në detaje, ose thjesht për të drejtën romake. Do të shohësh që pirateria ka qenë e lejuar dhe ka pas të njëjtin prestigj sikurse tek ilirët. 

Me ligjin e hershëm romak, (gjë që nuk ndryshoi deri vonë), romaku kishte të drejtë të zinte rob një njeri të huaj që e shihte në teritorin e vet, sepse njeriu i huaj shihej si një kafshë e egër, e gatshme për gjah. Fakti tjetër është që anijet romake sulmonin nëpër det njësoj sikurse anijet ilire, dhe i sillnin skllevërit në Romë ku i shisnin.

Pirateria ishte vetëm shkas (në gjuhën pedofile: pretekst). Shkas tjetër ishte sulmi i ilirëve në koloninë e dorikëvet Isa që gjendej mu ke hunda e mbretërië ilire në Adriatik, në bregdetin e sotëm kroat. Teuta deshi t'a pushtojë. Isi e thirri Romën në ndihmë. Prandaj nuk është e çuditshme që në delegacionin romak së bashku me romakët vje edhe Klemporosi përfaqësues i polisit helen të Isit. Duke e kthyer delegacioni nga Iliria, sulmohet nga disa ilirë në një pritë. Kështu bahen tri shkase për fillim lufte, pirateria, thirrja e Isit për ndihmë, dhe sulmi kundër delegacionit heleno-romak.

Një çështje e mprehtë është: Ku mbetën gjithë ata piratë kur Roma sulmoi Ilirinë?

Aleksandër Stipçeviqi thotë që Agroni u mundua të frenojë aktivitetet pirate të fiseve autonome, dhe të forcojë autoritetin e shtetit, por me vdekjen e Agronit dhe me ardhjen e Teutës në pushtet pirateria shpeshtohet. Këtë e shpjegon se kjo ka qenë kompromis i Teutës me prijësit e fiseve detare që ata të pranojnë një sundimtare femër.

Shkaqet e rënies së Ilirisë janë të qarta, Iliria ishte shumë më e vogël si në sipërfaqe ashtu edhe në popullësi kundrejt Romës. Pra mbretëria ilire ishte e tillë, por Iliria në përgjithësi, ishte rajon i gjerë, siç thotë Plini që nga burimi i Danubit atje në Gjermaninë jugore e deri tek Deti i zi që të gjithë ishin ilirë.  Por këta nuk ishin të bashkuar. Maqedonia, Iliria, Dardania, Dalmatët, Liburnët, Dakia, që të gjitha më vete. 

Fakti tjetër është që romakët tashmë ishin specializuar në dy drejtime: art luftarak dhe udhëheqje e shtetit. Kjo ka qenë përparësia e tyre ndaj çdo shteti tjetër. As Iliria nuk bën përjashtim këtu.

----------


## white-knight

Pirateria si preteks per pushtimin e Ilirise nga Roma eshte njelloj me preteksin qe Gjermania naziste pushtoi Polonine ne 1939 se gjoja polaket sulmuan postat kufitare gjermane.
Preteksi i luftes ishte i qarte.Fuqizimi i Mbreterise Ilire nen sundimin e Mbretereshes Teute.

----------


## alibaba

> Fuqizimi i Mbreterise Ilire nen sundimin e Mbretereshes Teute.


Sigurisht. Kafshata më e madhe pasi mundën Hanibalin, ishte Iliria. Por nuk mund të fajësojmë asnjë ilir se pse humbën luftën. E humbë luftën dhe lirinë tërë Europa. Vetëm moçalet gjermane e sllave atje në veri nuk i pushtoi Roma se nuk i duheshin gjë.

Roma kishte ushtarë të përgatitur për të gjitha stinët, jo vetëm për stinën e verës. Ajo përdorte trojet dhe popujt që pushtonte për të pushtuar edhe më shumë troje tjera. Një mbretëri e pushtuar do të thoshte shumë tokë, shumë skllevër, shumë rekrutë, shumë haraç, e të gjitha këto ia forconin ushtrinë.

Edhe makinat e luftës, i huazuan nga Aleksandri por i përsosën edhe shumë më tepër. Kishin makina që hedhin gurë, që hedhin shtiza, kulla me rrotë për të hipur në kështjellat e kundërshtarit. 

Roma sikur të luftonte vetëm me ata pak qytetarë romakë s'do të bënte gjë. Ajo rekrutonte popujt tjerë për të pushtu, më shumë vende. Ishte një rreth virtuoz i tyre, sa më shumë pushtonin aq më shumë kishin mundësi të pushtonin sërish.

Dolëm pak nga tema. Megjithatë Mbretresha Teutë, ishte jashtëzakonisht e aftë për pozitën që zuri. 

Por gabimet e saj janë që humbi kohë ma ca ishuj të vegjël koloni helene. Për menim tem është dashur që menjëherë pas pushtimit të Epirit, t'iu kthehet Dalmatëve, të përfshijë tërë fisin e tyre brenda Mbretërisë së vet. Kjo do t'a forconte më shumë se ishte Roma e fortë. Si shembull Dalmatët luftuan plot 150 vite kundër Romës, dhe sikur të ishin pjesë e Mbretërisë ilire, lufta do shkonte në favor të Teutës.

Gabimi tjetër është besimi i tepërt në Dhemetrin e Farit, që ishte helen përfaqësues i Farit.

Teuta realisht nuk ishte mbretëreshë, ajo ishte një regjente, tutore e Pinit. Dhe këtë detyrë them se e ka krye me plot nder dhe përgjegjësi, gjë që është për t'u admiruar sepse ajo ishte njerka e tij. Vetëm pas rënies së Teutës, dhe shumë vite më vonë, në moshën 15 vjeçare Pini do të vdesë. Deri në këtë çast Pini kishte luftu kundër Dhemetrit të Farit dhe kundër Skerdilaidit, për pushtet.

----------


## white-knight

Ja psh lufta me Epirin.E ka shkruajtur King_Arthur ne nje forum tjeter :buzeqeshje: 




> Vdekja e Pirros ishte nje fatkeqesi e paimagjinueshme per boten Ilire. Ai 
> u varros me madheshti si nje hero i Epirit dhe si nje Aleksander i dyte. 
> Menjehere pas vdekjes se tij Perandoria epirotase u shemb. Shume Greke, 
> perpiqen ta helenizojne figuren e Pirros, por kjo genjeshter eshte e kote 
> sepse ai kurre nuk ju bashkua ceshtjes greke, por gjithmone luftoi kunder 
> tyre duke pushtuar Greqine. 
> Mbas Vdekjes se Pirros, Nje force e re u shfaq ne veri te Epirit. kesaj 
> rradhe ishte mbreti Ilir Agron i cili ngriti flamurin mbi kryeqytetin e 
> mbreterise se vet Shkodres. Agroni e deklaroi mbreterine e vet dhe shfaqi 
> ...

----------


## alibaba

> Ata derguan nje seri ankesash drejtuar senatit 
> Romak, duke u ankuar se Iliret po kercenonin tregtine Greko-Romake, mirepo 
> Romaket nuk shfaqen interes per fatin e Greqise pasi ishin te zene me luftrat 
> e tyre Kunder Kartagjenes.


Teuta është dashur t'i ndalojë veprimtaritë pirate kundrejt helenëve, në mënyrë që t'i kthejë nga vetja, dhe më pas t'i pushtojë. Veprimtaria pirate u ka sjellë fitime të mëdha edhe fiseve detare dhe Teutës, por më i madh do të ishte fitimi sikur t'i pushtonte fare kolonitë. Për t'a bërë këtë do të duhej që piratët e pavarur, të ktheheshin në ushtri të rregullt siç ishte ajo romake. Por këtë nuk mund t'a bënte, sip dklaron edhe vetë para delegacionit romak, "ajo nuk mund të ndërhyjë në çështjet private të nënshtetasve të saj"

Pra ajo pranoi një liri më të madhe për fiset kusare, në llogari të marrjes së fronit.

Ajo njihet si mbretëreshë, se ashtu veproi, por _de jure_ ishte vetëm tutore e Pinit.

----------


## alibaba

Për menim tem Teuta e ka dashtë Pinin me gjithë zemër porsi birin e saj. Me vdekjen e Teutës (??? p.e.s.), Pini humb atë mbrojtjen e fortë që kishte. Vetë nëna e tij Triteuta pa dashje e çon drejt varrit. Triteuta martohet me Dhimitër Farin atë që tradhëtoi Teutën. Më pas Roma sulmon Dhimitër Farin se ky filloi të pavarësohej. Tash tradhëton Skerdilaidi, gjyshi i Gentit të ardhshëm. Si shpërblim romakët e emëruan Skerdilaidin tutor të Pinit. 

Në moshën 15 vjeçare 217, Pini vdes. Pushtetin tash e merr Skerdilaidi.

Përse vdiq dhe si vdiq Pini në moshën 15 vjeçe?

Faktet po i marr nga libri Ilirët - Aleksandër Stipqeviç.

----------


## Dorontina

> si pefundim mund te themi se pirateria ilire u bë edhe si shkas i imperializmit romakë ne tere mesdheun.


Asht nji emision teper i mirê ne france 3 ku i kam pa piraterit rromake dhe belge dhe porti i tyre i ndertuar per te bart mallera...keto emisione duhet te blehen nga kanalet shqiptare te mesojnê me mirê historin e tyre dhe te botes sa blejn seriala spanjol....

----------


## alibaba

> Vetë nëna e tij Triteuta pa dashje e çon drejt varrit. Triteuta martohet me Dhimitër Farin atë që tradhëtoi Teutën.


Menjëherë pas rënies së Teutës, Triteuta është dashur që të marrë djalin e saj Pinin, dhe të ikë në ndonjpë mbretëri fqinje, ose Dardani ose Maqedoni, se siç e pamë kjo gjë do të ishte e gatshme, duke qenë Teuta veç kishte fillu të forcojë marrëdhëniet me dardanë e maqedonë. 

Rreziku që të të vrasin për pushtet gjendet në familjen e farefisin tënd, e jo tek fqiu i largët.

----------


## Kreksi

Eh !  Po tash hipotezat e dhena pas mija vitesh qojne ne drejtime te ndryshme por edhe ne ate kohe ka patur konkurrenc o alibaba, 
Imagjinoje njehere  ballkanin si nje popullsesi kompakte, imagjinoje pastaj  intrigat roake, gjoja se krejte mbrenda e  ilirisë tek dardanet  romaket do gjejne mbeshtetjen e tyre te duhur, gjoja se dartdanet dhe romaket jane i te njejtit  brum= me origjine Trojane.....
Ketu pra qendron misteri i kesaj ngjarje; pse athua dardanet  ishin kunder mbretresghes Teuta ?
Po flasim me kete fjalor tanikrejt ndryshe, pa patur hidheriume ne sferat tjera por edhe kjo qeshtje duhet studiuar apo se paku duhet hulumtuar siç e kam  analizuar une  qysh me dekada se del ket nje mospajtim ne mes te dy kiompozenteve ilire, dardaneve dhe ilirve te tjere.
Duke ditur se me çdo kushte romaket ngulnin kembe se  raca e tyre rrjidhte nga trojanet ku ne te njejten kohe keta kishin bere politike te tille sa qe ti bindenin edhe dardanet se edhe fisi i tyre rrjedhete nga e njejta origjine si e romakeve e qe ne nje menyre apo tjeter menjanote popujt tjere te ilirise  qe te mblidheshin rrethe nje trungi, ne nje menyre ky  blasfem quhet edhe  investigation, pra romaket kishin investuar ne keto manevrime qe prej kohesh se si te perqanin fiset ilire duke filluar me liburnet, ardianet, taulanet, d

----------


## Kreksi

Eh !  Po tash hipotezat e dhena pas mija vitesh qojne ne drejtime te ndryshme por edhe ne ate kohe ka patur konkurrenc o alibaba, 
Imagjinoje njehere  ballkanin si nje popullsesi kompakte, imagjinoje pastaj  intrigat roake, gjoja se krejte mbrenda e  ilirisë tek dardanet  romaket do gjejne mbeshtetjen e tyre te duhur, gjoja se dartdanet dhe romaket jane i te njejtit  brum= me origjine Trojane.....
Ketu pra qendron misteri i kesaj ngjarje; pse athua dardanet  ishin kunder mbretresghes Teuta ?
Po flasim me kete fjalor tanikrejt ndryshe, pa patur hidheriume ne sferat tjera por edhe kjo qeshtje duhet studiuar apo se paku duhet hulumtuar siç e kam  analizuar une  qysh me dekada se del ket nje mospajtim ne mes te dy kiompozenteve ilire, dardaneve dhe ilirve te tjere.
Duke ditur se me çdo kushte romaket ngulnin kembe se  raca e tyre rrjidhte nga trojanet ku ne te njejten kohe keta kishin bere politike te tille sa qe ti bindenin edhe dardanet se edhe fisi i tyre rrjedhete nga e njejta origjine si e romakeve e qe ne nje menyre apo tjeter menjanote popujt tjere te ilirise  qe te mblidheshin rrethe nje trungi, ne nje menyre ky  blasfem quhet edhe  investigation, pra romaket kishin investuar ne keto manevrime qe prej kohesh se si te perqanin fiset ilire duke filluar me liburnet, ardianet, taulanet...

----------


## alibaba

> Imagjinoje njehere ballkanin si nje popullsesi kompakte, imagjinoje pastaj intrigat roake, gjoja se krejte mbrenda e ilirisë tek dardanet romaket do gjejne mbeshtetjen e tyre te duhur, gjoja se dartdanet dhe romaket jane i te njejtit brum= me origjine Trojane.....


Nuk ka këtu kurrëfarë "gjoja".

Romakët ishin dardanë, as më pak as më shumë. Sikur të ishte kjo gjenealogji e falsifikuar për arsye mburrjeje, romakët më mirë do t'a kishin shpallë veten akej, meqë akejt e fituan luftën kishin arsye të mburreshin. Por me gjithë humbjen e Trojës e të Dardanisë, romakët mbajtën atë që ishte e tyre: Identitetin ilir.

Në anën tjetër, ata kishin një farë xhelozie ndaj dardanëve të Dardanisë, për dy arsye: 
1.Sepse mësuan se në botë ekziston një fis tjetër me afërsi gjaku me trojanët, nuk ishn vetëm romakët.
2. Dhe se Dardanët kishin ushtri të fortë, që nuk e mundje aq lehtë. Aq i madh ishte tmerri i romakëve kur deshën të pushtojnë Dardaninë, sa njëri nga 5 legjonet dezertoi. Vetëm dhuna shtetërore i detyroi luftëtarët romakë që luftojnë. Por Roma asnjëherë nuk mundi të vendosë pushtet të plotë mbi Dardaninë.

----------


## alibaba

> Ketu pra qendron misteri i kesaj ngjarje; pse athua dardanet ishin kunder mbretresghes Teuta ?


Sepse ishin shtet më vete, dhe shtete antike luftonin kundër njëri tjetrit. S'ka ndonjë filozofi. Mirëpo Teuta veç kishte fillu me i rregullue marrëdhanjet me dardanët.

----------


## altint71

Kete foto e kam mare nga nje sit Italian,ku deshmon qe kjo bark Fantastike me emrin Liburna eshte barca qe e kishin inventuar Iliret .
*Liburna shpjegohet qe ishte nje barke lufte e lehte dhe shum e manuvrushme,dhe qe ishte ideale per ndjekje te shpejta.*
Per kete qe kjo barke lufte perhapet dhe ne Imperin romak ne gjusmen e shekullit te pare A.K.
Romaket tregojne haptaz qe kjo barke eshte invenzion i "Pirateve te bregdetit ilir"
Kjo barke njifet si barke legjendare qe ka bere histori dhe deri ne ditet tona eshte percjell ky emer dhe barkave me vela me te cmuara qe ndertohen sot ne kantieret e Ocidentes,e qe bin emrin e saj.
E mbyll duke komentuar qe mbretresha Teuta nuk ishte aq dipllomate sa Agroni,me pakujdesin e saj  vuri iliret kunder nje Rome qe ishte potence ne ate kohe,gabim fatal.

----------


## Kreksi

I nderuari Altini, kjo eshte nje bark e thjeshte e peshkatarve kurse anijet e gusarve apo piratve te ilirise ishin anije te medhaja qe vetem liburnet kishin njohurine e persosur te ndertimit te ketyre  anijeve te medha dhe me te shpejta se ato romake dhe me te famshmet ne mesdhe sepse kishin drurin lenden e pare me te pasur.

----------


## alibaba

Liburna ishte anije vetëm e liburnëve. Ilirët e Teutës përdornin Lembin (Lembos).

----------


## Kreksi

> Liburna ishte anije vetëm e liburnëve. Ilirët e Teutës përdornin Lembin (Lembos).


...prite alibaba prite, bani lesh temat bani....dy rreshta dhe nje pike ne fund , une po i qes nga tri....

----------


## Smth_Poetic

mos ishte kjo arsyeja qe iliria u pushtua per nja 6 shekuj nga romaket , deri sa arriten perafersisht ne nje asimilim te plote ne kulturen romake?
ishte kjo mbretereshe arsyeja e zhdukjes se emrit iliri ?

kjo me perngjan me shume me mbretereshen Botika te britanise , ku me inkompetencen e saj humbi betejen e watling st. . edhe pse me nje force mbi 200 mije ushtaresh , nuk mundi te mposhte nje legjion romak me 10 mije ushtaresh ,duke u masakruar mbi 80 mije britanez ne ate beteje. me ate beteje ajo i dha fund njefare autonomie qe i kishte dhene roma ca principatave britaneze , duke i pushtuar komplet per nja 400 vjet te mira. 

teuta ishte mbreteresha me deshtake e historise ilire.

----------

